# Tuckerton, N.J. swap Sunday May 27



## mike j (May 14, 2018)

Village bicycle shop is hosting a swap & show from 7:00 am till 1:00 pm. It is usually a small show but I've gotten some great things there. Good time also.


----------



## bike (May 14, 2018)

VINTAGE BIKE SHOW & SWAP MEET
Come to buy! Come to sell!
SUNDAY MAY 27, 2018 8-1
FREE SET-UP (7 AM)
FREE ADMISSION
213 E Main St (199.83 mi)
Tuckerton, New Jersey 08087
(609) 296-4100

https://www.facebook.com/villagebicyclesNJ/ I hate facebook


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 21, 2018)

Mike I'm going to try to be there and I'll have some goodies for you!!


----------



## cheeseroc (May 25, 2018)

"The Vintage Bike Show & Swap Meet has been rescheduled to Sunday June 3 due to impending bad weather.  We are sorry for any inconvenience."


----------



## bikejunk (May 28, 2018)

New date is better for me I will be their


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2018)

Any photos of the meet?


----------



## cheeseroc (May 29, 2018)

catfish said:


> Any photos of the meet?



Was postponed due to weather.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2018)

cheeseroc said:


> Was postponed due to weather.




Ahhh. Thanks.


----------

